# Can A Guy Easily Fake Being Loving & Fake Love You?



## Ricci (Mar 24, 2007)

And it seems sincere?

Always wondered about that any ideas?


----------



## Ashley (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. As pessimistic as it sounds, people are _capable _of anything. But that doesn't mean everyone can/will do it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Mar 24, 2007)

I think its possible, but i think the tell would be that it would leak into other areas of their life. I think they would be fake in alot of things, and lie a hell of alot.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes it is true. My cousin is married to a guy that doesn't love her. She is slowly starting to realize it, but won't believe it. It really is quite sad, and he is such a loser!


----------



## Harlot (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep, as sad as it seems. Ive always hanged out with guys and they take me as one of them but sometimes I cant stand the things they say. I love them like brothers but they're really d*cks with chicks (but not all of them). If they fake, then they'll say anything to get into your pants and they're really smart about it.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 24, 2007)

yes it is possible. manipulative people can make you believe anything as long as they're getting something out of it. It's very sad but true. But for every loser there's a winner!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. I've just been told that recently by my former/current BF?...

Sucks. But it does happen. But girls are susceptible to it too. So it goes both ways.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 24, 2007)

very simple answer- you have something that they want, and when they get it, they are gone. Men are unsympathetic dogs sometimes, and that makes it easy for them. So yes, he can fake being loving, and when he gets what he wants, he will be your worst enemy. I have been through it, and devised a plan, but I am married now, so I dont need it. Men scope out women and take kindness for weakness, until you bust that a$$. And no violence is required to bust them. Unless you want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes. Its very possible. As messed up as it sounds, heck, if I can do it so can they.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes its very possible. Even a girl is capable at doing this. Its mean and everything but it does happen.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 24, 2007)

Of course a guy can fake being in love with a girl.

She can make it easy for him to fake love when she trusts too easily or

desperately wants someone to love her.


----------



## han (Mar 24, 2007)

dito^


----------



## pinkbundles (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. Sad, but true.


----------



## ivette (Mar 24, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 25, 2007)

yes............but the facade can't go on forever!!


----------



## hs769 (Mar 25, 2007)

yes its possible.. believe it or not its possible for men and women..


----------

